# Ping spikes mit wifi



## daarzy (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Habe seit 1 monat ca ständige ping spikes und weiß nicht so ganz warum vorher hat bei mir alles ohne probleme funktioniert.

Ich benutze den Fritzwlan Stick N 

Router ist eine Fritzbox 7362 Home WLAN

Ich benutze dazu einen repeater und das ist der Fritz Wlan Repeater N/G Service (in Schwarz nicht der weiße).

Ich weiß nicht warum das ganze passiert allerdings gehts mir mittlerweile sehr auf die nerven.


----------



## Timerle (3. Februar 2018)

Fix for Wireless Ping Spikes : GlobalOffensive


----------

